# Thirteen ghosts Jackal



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I suggest a soaking in coffee or tea to stain the jacket. As for getting it correct, if you can't find a pic you like, get close enough. The general public won't know if you have the right amount of grommets or chains or stains & some details are lost in the dark anyway.

This was the best pic I could find:


----------

